# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Ουτε διακοπες... :(

## pewlepepe

Καλημερα σε ολους κ ολες... Ειχα καιρο να γραψω. Ολα κυλουσαν καλα, μεχρι που ηρθα διακοπες... Το αιωνιο κολλημα μου? Οι παλμοι...
Μεχρι κ προχθες εκει που οι μ.ο μου ηταν στους 55-65, εδω κ δυο μερες εχω φτασει να εχω 80-85 μ.ο ακομα κ οταν καθομαι. Το βραδυ, εκει που κατεβαινα στους 42-45, εχω ανεβει πλεον +10 κατα μ.ο (52-55). Ολο αυτο με ψιλοχαλαει, ξερω πως δεν θα παθω κατι, αλλα οσο ναναι μου πηδ@ει τις διακοπες....

----------


## george1520

Πως και ξέρεις τόσες λεπτομέρειες;;

----------


## pewlepepe

George, εχω smartwatch που μετραει τους παλμους ολη την ημερα κ εχω μια εικονα που βαδιζω γενικα.

----------


## geodim

Οι παλμοί σου φυσιολογικοί φαίνονται. Και εξηγούνται αν έχεις άγχος γιατί αυξάνεται η αδρεναλίνη και η ντοπαμίνη οπότε και οι παλμοι

----------


## george1520

Οι παλμοί μας μεσα στην μέρα δεν ειναι σταθεροί. Η κούραση, το αγχος,οι δουλειές, το περπάτημα... Τα παντα .. νομίζω δεν σε βοηθάει να ελέγχεις συνέχεια.. γιστι σου μπήκε η ιδέα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τους παλμούς σου και ελέγχεις συνεχεια;

----------


## pewlepepe

> Οι παλμοί σου φυσιολογικοί φαίνονται. Και εξηγούνται αν έχεις άγχος γιατί αυξάνεται η αδρεναλίνη και η ντοπαμίνη οπότε και οι παλμοι


Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω αγχος, 'η τουλαχιστον δεν νιωθω να εχω. Το ξερω οτι φαινονται φυσιολογικοι, αλλα εχω συνηθισει σε διαφορετικα νουμερα γιαυτο κ η αλλαγη του +10 κατα μ.ο μου ειναι αισθητη.



> Οι παλμοί μας μεσα στην μέρα δεν ειναι σταθεροί. Η κούραση, το αγχος,οι δουλειές, το περπάτημα... Τα παντα .. νομίζω δεν σε βοηθάει να ελέγχεις συνέχεια.. γιστι σου μπήκε η ιδέα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με τους παλμούς σου και ελέγχεις συνεχεια;


Εχω παθει χοντρο κολλημα, μετα απο κανα δυο τρεις κρισεις πανικου που περασα το 2014.

----------


## george1520

Αρα το βλέπεις και εσυ πως ειναι ψυχολογικό όλο αυτό... Το εχεις συζητήσει με κάποιον ψυχολόγο;

----------


## akis1

> George, εχω smartwatch που μετραει τους παλμους ολη την ημερα κ εχω μια εικονα που βαδιζω γενικα.


και σοβαρά τώρα εμπιστεύεσαι το smartwatch?

εκτος αν ειναι garmin... :P

----------


## pewlepepe

> Αρα το βλέπεις και εσυ πως ειναι ψυχολογικό όλο αυτό... Το εχεις συζητήσει με κάποιον ψυχολόγο;


Πριν χρονια εκανα συνεδριες που με βοηθησαν κ ξεκολλησα, αλλα τωρα παλι.....



> και σοβαρά τώρα εμπιστεύεσαι το smartwatch?
> 
> εκτος αν ειναι garmin... :P


Σαφως κ το εμπιστευομαι... 300+ ευρω samsung gear s3 ειναι αυτο. Οσες φορες το εχω δει με πιεσομετρο, δεν εχει αποκλιση ουτε εναν παλμο

----------


## george1520

Το θέμα εδω δεν είναι αν εμπιστεύεσαι μια συσκευή.. αλλα τι θα μπορούσες να κανεις ετσι ώστε να μην ασχολησε τόσο πολυ με τους παλμούς σου... 
Ειχα και εγω ενα διάστημα αυτο το θέμα (νομίζω ειχα ξανασχολιασει σε αντίστοιχο θέμα) και με την βοήθεια της ψυχολόγου μου το ξεπέρασα. Μου εχει δείξει ασκήσεις με αναπνοές έτσι ώστε να ηρεμούμε το μυαλό και να μειώνουμε το άγχος. Ειχα παρει τους παλμούς μου με το πιεσόμετρο και ηταν ψηλοί, εκανα τις ανάσες και ειδα ότι ήρθαν στα κανονικά επίπεδα. Αυτοντο εκανα 3-4 φορές και τότε κατάλαβα κατι που ήδη ήξερα ότι ήταν το άγχος μου. Δεν ξανα ασχολήθηκα. Καλο είναι αφου βλέπεις οτι ειναι μια κατάσταση που δεν μπορείς πλεον να ελέγξεις να την συζητήσεις με ενα καλο ψυχολογο.

----------

